# Most Reliable Solar Electric Fence?



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a bunch of experience with solar powered electric fences having been off the grid for seven years and using hot wire to contain my sheep, goats and cattle. The little self contained models that you can purchase at the local farm supply are not the best option IMO. My favorite approach, and I currently run four of these, is to mount a 2" pipe in the ground, mount a 10 or 20 watt solar panel at the top and mount a scrounged outdoor cabinet underneath it. In the cabinet I mount a solar charge controller, 12 volt deep cycle (marine) battery and 12 volt DC powered fence charger. This way you have several discreet components that can be replaced if the unit fails instead of replacing your whole fence charger. I use aluminum wire because it delivers a hotter shock than steel but since you're dealing with bear, steel would be your best bet. 

For your fence, I recommend that you ground it very well with three ground rods driven in the soil 10 feet apart. They need a #6 wire between them and then to the ground terminal of your fencer. The ground is what actually delivers the shock to the animal. Think of the ground rods like antennas that send the shock to the offender. Then because you're dealing with bear I'd run pairs of wire, one hot and one tied to ground, so when the bear comes between them he gets the full brunt of your fence charger. You might want to run 3 or 4 pairs of wire. When the ground is dry, it conducts very poorly so this pair of wires will really help deliver a hot shock in the summer when bears are most active.

Buy the biggest fence charger you can afford. It will deliver a hotter shock. Even if you care only surrounding a small yard, get one that does several miles(50 or 100). Bear have thick fur that insulates them from a shock so you need the hottest fence you can get. Keep in mind that any animal can run through a hot wire fence and get through it. A hot wire fence is a psychological barrier. You want the animal to get a very hot shock to their nose the first time they experience it. then they'll avoid it. Once they figure out that they can get through it the gig is up. I once had a cow that didn't respect fence. She would put her nose under the bottom wire and scoot under the fence, taking the shocks when they came until she was through it. The only solution for her was a change of address.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

I use Parmak solar to keep my horses in. Can't say how effective it would be to keep bears out.


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

I use a gallagher s20 - so far so good w/ a problem bear around. It packs a pretty good punch - trust me.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm very happy with a Gallagher 12 volt solar - can't remember the model number. It is still going strong after 3 seasons and two winters. I use it with electric mesh type fencing - though I've augmented the ground using actual ground rods. Beyondthesidewalks observations on grounding sound good. I'd further recommend getting a digital fence tester. Knowing what your voltage is is key - and it will help you realize how much the grass and weeds growing up around your fence are hurting the output.


----------



## HoneyMaple (May 23, 2008)

I use the netting from premier 1 (baited it with bacon) the charger that I have on it is one of the Zareba, I think sp10b ??? Not the best one made but it seems to work. I heard the bear take the shock (the hives are just out back). Prior to the fence He was there twice tearing up 3 hives. After taking the shock he has been back twice tearing up some empty supers that had some old brood comb in it. But he has not touched any of the hives inside of the fence. Aparently taking between 4 - 5 thousand volts to the nose/mouth gets the point across. (fingers crossed)


----------



## bigbill (Sep 27, 2009)

the best way to get good grounding is lay 2' chicken wire on ground fold corners to keep ground wire in one piece sow ends togethere if you need more wire till you make the shape of your pen 
t-post through wire on inside 2-4" of wire every 8-10' corner angled slightly out to help hold tension
bend some rebar or somthing to help pin chicken wire down keeps wire from fliping up. wire your controler like normal exept the ground goes to the chicken wire . the reason for this is bear have
thick fur so they dont get a good shock every time/the soles of there feet have no hair instant shock
no mater the invirament wet or dry full shock


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

I use Paramak, Zareba, Red Snapper and Gallagher all solar powered .The Paramak seems to be the most reliable and sturdiest . The Gallagher S17 is the newest of the bunch its lighter than the others and is more convenient to use. Any of them will work good keeping bears out.


----------

